

One of many reasons why CSS is ridiculous - mephju
http://css-tricks.com/hash-tag-links-padding/

======
mephju
It's really painful to think about all the productivity that is lost on
tricking browsers into doing what developers want.

Just imagine where the web would be today if it wasn't necessary to build it
with obsolete, counter-intuitive technologies.

